# how long before estate handed over to council



## ShadyBrady (29 Jun 2010)

Does anyone know if there is an average time in which a  developer has to hand over a council estate to the council?
Is there a specific list of the things that must be done before the council will  accept responsibility?


----------



## shesells (29 Jun 2010)

Depends on the council...some waits are up to 7 years. Don't think there is any obligation on the developer to hand over though, the council are obliged to take in charge developments they are offered (but they don't have to pay for upkeep to common areas) but developments can opt to stay private - we will as it keeps our roads private for starters.

Councils usually have a list of standards and requirements that have to be attained before they will take a development in charge.


----------



## ShadyBrady (29 Jun 2010)

shesells said:


> Don't think there is any obligation on the developer to hand over though,


i thought there is with alocal authority estate



> the council are obliged to take in charge developments they are offered (but they don't have to pay for upkeep to common areas)[/quote


so wo does pay for upkeep



> *but developments can opt to stay private* - we will as it keeps our roads private for starters.


*even local authority ones?*


----------

